# Smitty In The Snow



## Jet_91 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey again everyone! Well it's that time of the year where I live and while I might not be thrilled to see the snow fall, Smitty was just loving it on a nice warm, sunny day like today. He was having a blast chasing birds in the snow so I decided to snap a couple pics.


----------



## tigre86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Smitty is a vey striking cat! Especially with the snow as a backdrop.  He doesn't look so pleased to have it on his face though, lol.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Beautiful kitty and I love the snow!! My cats are strictly indoors but I'm sure they would enjoy playing in the snow if they could.


----------



## Jet_91 (Dec 25, 2011)

tigre86 said:


> Smitty is a vey striking cat! Especially with the snow as a backdrop.  He doesn't look so pleased to have it on his face though, lol.


Haha, thank you. But don't let Smitty hear you or his ego will grow even bigger than it already is. lol Actually he loves rolling around in the snow (not sure why haha) I think it's the camera he doesn't seam to care for. lol


----------



## RiddickandAgador (Nov 11, 2012)

He is so stunning!


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Better make room for his swelled ego:

What a stunningly gorgeous cat!!!! I do so miss my blue-eyed baby.

Great pictures!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Smitty is gorgeous. My Simba loves the snow also- we should get them together and they could have a snowball fight.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Jet_91, is Smitty a Birman?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Nope, Birmans have white paws. :grin:


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Couldn't he be a Birman without white paws? He's GORGEOUS!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Nope, but I'd be willing to keep him for a few years to find out if he turns into one. :grin:


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Wish I knew what he is. With the exception of the paws, he reminds me so much of Cinderella.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Colorpoint Ragdoll is the closest I can find so far


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

I love snow and cats, so it’s a pleasure to see these photos, thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Jet_91 (Dec 25, 2011)

You know, I wish I knew myself what he was. lol I posted the story about how I found him (or how he found me) in this thread here a while back if anyone's curious: 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/40-cat-tails/150504-smittys-story.html

I've done some searching myself but have never been able to pin point it. But that pic marie posted looks to be the closest I've seen yet. 

Glad you all are enjoying Smitty as much as I do!


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow!!! Gorgeous cat and backdrop! He is a stunner. I have a blue point ragdoll and he looks like a Seal Point ragdoll to me. Maybe a mix? Either way, beautiful cat.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow those eyes


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RiddickandAgador (Nov 11, 2012)

He looks like a himalayan to me... Some people do the more squishy faced ones, but other people do the "doll face" kind... That is my guess


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He's beautiful, and the pics of him with some snow in his fur are just adorable.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Smitty is without question a seal colorpoint ragdoll. Maybe not a pure bred, however with his size, coat style and coloring he looks just like one. He could have had white paws and remained a Ragdoll. That would mean he would be mitted, but in this case he's a solid.

My Baron and Truman are blue colorpoints, which is a dilute of seal.

Truman:


----------



## Mrgnx11 (Nov 29, 2012)

what a majestic guy!


----------

